# Too cold?



## Bender (Mar 14, 2018)

We are fairly new to hunting in Georgia around the Augusta area. I have found several spots that should have something but nothing ever shows up. My kids are starting to think I’m crazy because we never find anything. I’m wondering if it’s too early or too cold. Guidance please! Former Minnesota hunter.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Bender said:


> We are fairly new to hunting in Georgia around the Augusta area. I have found several spots that should have something but nothing ever shows up. My kids are starting to think I’m crazy because we never find anything. I’m wondering if it’s too early or too cold. Guidance please! Former Minnesota hunter.


If your from Minnesota change up your strategy look for different trees


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> If your from Minnesota change up your strategy look for different trees


Thanks for the tip! I have been focusing on poplars and ash rather than elm. I found some under a pear tree years ago but haven’t read anything that suggests that.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm in the Augusta area and also finding that "pickins is slim". Ifg you think the soil/trees/area is right in your experience don't give up yet keep checking. Also I've heard that morels are found in Georgia in conjunction with privet. Don't know if you had privet up north but we got it here.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Here you go, first come first serve! There are morels in these areas listed. More importantly, this will give you an idea of the kind of woods you should be hunting here in Georgia. Good luck and please post any finds.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

you are a most kind and generous person


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2018)

stripernut said:


> I'm in the Augusta area and also finding that "pickins is slim". Ifg you think the soil/trees/area is right in your experience don't give up yet keep checking. Also I've heard that morels are found in Georgia in conjunction with privet. Don't know if you had privet up north but we got it here.


I’m not sure on the privet. I took a good look today and feel like the area I’ve been focusing on stays cooler. This morning there was frost in the area but the temp said it was in the 40s. As far as Privet I’m thinking bushy growth not a tree?


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2018)

pastorj said:


> Here you go, first come first serve! There are morels in these areas listed. More importantly, this will give you an idea of the kind of woods you should be hunting here in Georgia. Good luck and please post any finds.
> View attachment 3842


That is very helpful! I’m not too far from there! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Bender said:


> That is very helpful! I’m not too far from there! Thanks for the tips!


yes, privet can be a large bushy growth. It's invasive and tenacious. Small light green leaves and light colored bark.


----------



## erisACAB (Mar 1, 2018)

pastorj said:


> Here you go, first come first serve! There are morels in these areas listed. More importantly, this will give you an idea of the kind of woods you should be hunting here in Georgia. Good luck and please post any finds.
> View attachment 3842


Oh man, I've been out Geocaching in that exact area, too bad I just left Augusta. Bummer.


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2018)

Checked it out but found no morels. I’ve been looking in Similar terrain so I guess I just need to zero in and keep checking.


----------



## moremorels (Apr 1, 2015)

what's happening in ga ?


----------



## moremorels (Apr 1, 2015)

I am finding a few!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Get out in Georgia now the season is in full force


----------

